# i need equiptment with budget



## loolagigi (Feb 16, 2010)

ok, ive searched around and looked at a few sites. this is what i need.....a 400 watt ballast/socket/eye hortilux bulb.  2- 5 gallon lid mesh pots. a 4 way air pump. 4 of the best airstones that will fit in a 5 gallon bucket. and thats pretty much it. my budget is about 300 maybe more.  whats a good site for these things?  my hydro store is way to$$$$$


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2010)

plantlightinghydroponics.com/


----------



## growman05 (Feb 16, 2010)

You might be able to find a decent priced light setup on ebay.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/product_info.php?products_id=1387{27}156


do i need this socket?  i know i need one, but i want to make sure i get one i can use in a diy cooltube, and i notices the wire comes out the side...hmmm


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2010)

any  mogul socket will work if needed take apart and drill hole in back and re-do.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 16, 2010)

Ebay the light setup. or econolight one and DIY it. shoudln't be over 125 bucks with bulb.
net pots can be had cheap at any online gardening shops...heck local greenhouses are dead right now and they always have tons, ask about might get some for pennies.
Rest just ebay it or go local pet shop.
5gallon buckets...those can be had for free. do some eye spyin on garbage day. empty bucket of gyp board mud and a hose and your on your way


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks duck and mutt. i have a order here, maybe you can help.  or maybe i can just call them tomm....either way, im looking at the lumatek 400, do i need to buy 2 plugs/wire sets?  if your not sure, ill call tommorow before purchasing.  thanks

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/lumatek-400w-120240v-hpsmh-electronic-ballast-p-2105.html


----------



## Mutt (Feb 16, 2010)

no thats just saying its a multi-tap. It has a lil switch on the back that say 120v or 240v just like on the back of a tower computer power supply....if you plugging it into your regular household outlet make sure its on 120v setting. 
I'm not sure how a lumatec is worked on the back...but says 120v all ya need to know for a small grow


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2010)

This lumatek has hydrfarm connectors if you have a Sunlight reflector you will need an adaptor.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey Loolagigi, last week i ordered a 400w lumatek for $143.90 off of ebay, i looked every where and this is the cheapest i found it. i dont have the link but if you do an advanced search the seller is sunlighthydro. the have great reviews and good prices plus free shipping! according to fedex it will be here today. i also ordered a 6"cooltube that has the socket already built in, i ordered this from htgsupply off of ebay as well... their shipping is cheaper on ebay than on their website. the tube was 99.00 with shipping included. HOPE THIS HELPS and GL.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry for the double post but i just remembered that hamster lewis gave me this site for bulbs hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com     goodluck


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 17, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> hey Loolagigi, last week i ordered a 400w lumatek for $143.90 off of ebay, i looked every where and this is the cheapest i found it. i dont have the link but if you do an advanced search the seller is sunlighthydro. the have great reviews and good prices plus free shipping! according to fedex it will be here today. i also ordered a 6"cooltube that has the socket already built in, i ordered this from htgsupply off of ebay as well... their shipping is cheaper on ebay than on their website. the tube was 99.00 with shipping included. HOPE THIS HELPS and GL.


plantlighting hydroponics has it for 135, just baught it..


----------

